# Air leaking from my pneumatic prop



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,

Last year I had for the first time a pneumatic prop, but after a while it starting to leak air resulting in my compressor needed to constantly run which whas to loud and I needed to shut it down.

Maybe someone has a tip see video. 
Also have a question of adding a motion sensor to the prop.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

If you have ebay you can order a 5 way solenoid valve from china for like 8 bucks American, it would be odd that the solenoid would work fine and then over time it would start to leak, the only thing I can think of is that the air tubing is slowing coming out that would allow for some air leakage. 

The motion sensor would need to control the power, and then you would want to set the timer to zero so that as soon as it has power it would activate, not sure on the specifics for what you have there, the next best thing is to use the four banger instructions to make your own controller for about 20 ish dollars that would allow you to not only have a PIR sensor to trigger the device, but to also add audio ambiance and a trigger scare audio track..


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

From what I heard on the video, it sounds like the spool is getting hung up inside the body of the valve. Try a drop or 2 of air tool oil in the pressure port of the valve and cycle the solenoid. Before you cycle place a rag over the valve because it will spray out as the oil goes through the valve but this is only after a few cycles. Each year I do this the day before Halloween to prevent any thing from going south.
Dave


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If it's a leak at the tubing, you can find it pretty quickly with a little soapy water. Do you filter the air going to the valve? Could be some grit from your compressor got in the line and is sitting on a valve seat.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Tnx,

I fixed it, I bought an new solenoid online and it is working great and no leaks.
I also got a picoboo one and wil hook this up with a motion sensor.


----------

